# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  البرنامج المميز لإنشاء صور وبطاقات الهوية

## أسيل بشار

البرنامج المميز لإنشاء صور وبطاقات الهوية   البرنامج  المميز لإنشاء بطاقات الهوية للشركات والمؤسسات و المنظمات وغيرها، يقوم  البرنامج بإنتاج البطاقات الشخصية والأمنية والشارات، والعلامات التجارية  الموثقة وسريعة التصميم والإنتاج مشتملة على الصور الشخصية للموظف أو  العامل أو الطلاب و بطاقات العضوية، والمكتبات و غيرها من بطاقات التعريف،  وأكثر من ذلك  صورة البرنامج   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27



----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## EZEL

شكرا جزيلا لك أختي الكريمة , والى مزيد من التقدم والعطاء

----------

